# Internet-Stick für Wow



## Raydev (11. Juli 2010)

Hey, also folgendes, ich mache bald eine längere Zugfahert und suche daher einen Internet Stick, der folgende Eigenschaften erfüllt:

-Bestmögliche Verbindung 
-muss auf einem MacBook funktionieren
-Stundenweises bezahlen, am liebsten ohne sim lock, sodass ich meine handy prepaid karte verwenden kann.

Kann mir da wer einen Stick empfehlen? 
Ob der nun 77ct oder 1 € die Stunde kostet, ist mir relativ egal, hauptsache er funktioniert ohne größere Lags oder gar discos.

Zu sagen ist noch, dass er eig. nur für Deutschland gedacht ist.


PS: Hab im offiziellen Forum weil ich nie lust hatte meinen Geburtsag einzugeben iwas eingegeben und bin nun minderjährig und kann nichts mehr schreiben, kann mir wer sagen, wie ich das wieder ändern kann xD?


mfg


----------



## MrBlaki (11. Juli 2010)

Mit einem Stick WoW zocken? ^^
Kannste eigentlich vergessen ausser du stehst auf 1 Bild alle 3 Sekunden.


----------



## Ultimo01 (11. Juli 2010)

Ähm also wenn du im Ice Fährst gibts Internet, das Kostet aber. Nurmal so Zur Info (W Lan)
Ähm mir fällt spontan der Pro7 Internetstick ein, aber ka ob der auch mit mac und so funzt...

Wo sind die Hardware Freaks wenn man die ma Braucht xD


----------



## Mirmamirmo (11. Juli 2010)

Mein Link 


Noch gar nicht so langer her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind gute Tips dabei


----------



## Raydev (11. Juli 2010)

ja, wäre gut, ernn die sich zeigen würden^^


----------



## Preator (11. Juli 2010)

Die Latenz ist mit einem Internet-Stick meistens ziemlich hoch


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Juli 2010)

Kauf dir RL


----------



## Ultimo01 (11. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Kauf dir RL



Sagt der, der n Pc mit 2 Bildschirmen, ne ps3 und noch son ding bei sich zuhause stehen hatt ;D


----------



## Volusenus (11. Juli 2010)

Es geht an sich ganz gut, wenn man keine großen Sprünge vorhat.

Aber etwas Ähnliches schrieb ich (und einige andere) vor ein paar Tagen schon einmal in einem anderen Thread. Suchfunktion?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Juli 2010)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Sagt der, der n Pc mit 2 Bildschirmen, ne ps3 und noch son ding bei sich zuhause stehen hatt ;D



xD der 2 Monitor steht garnte mehr da, der macht Probleme... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber auf Surf Stick zu zocken mit 400-600 MS ist kein Fun, fürs AH und so geht es, aber richtig drauf spielen würde ich net Empfehlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paradur (11. Juli 2010)

1. Funktioniert WoW sehr wohl über nen Stick, nur raiden wird etwas schwer und zweitens haben lags oder discos nix mit dem stick selber zu tun, sondern mit deinem Netz. Und wenn du Zug fährst, garantiere ich dir, dass du das eine oder andere mal rausfliegen wirst, weil es in Deutschland einfach kein 100% Netzabdeckung gibt.

Nen Stick kannste bei ALDI kaufen, der ist nicht allzu teuer. Da kannste auch jegliche Karte reinpacken. Solltest dir allerdings vorher ne Software zum Verbinden besorgen. Ich nutze MWconn und bin recht zufrieden damit.

Grüße


----------



## mezo (11. Juli 2010)

wenn du ice fährst und bei der tcom bist, dann hast du die möglichkeit die hotspots die eigtl in jedem ice sind zu nutzen. mit dem richtigen tcom tarif haste sogar eine flat


----------



## MewMewMewtu (11. Juli 2010)

Also mit dem Pro7 stick geht das spielen ganz gut. Questen undso geht ganz gut und inis gehen auch (solltest aber kein Healer oder Tank sein, weills macnhmal laggt.

Aber Raiden kannste vergessen, glaub mir ich habs versucht.


----------



## Shalania (11. Juli 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Mit einem Stick WoW zocken? ^^
> Kannste eigentlich vergessen ausser du stehst auf 1 Bild alle 3 Sekunden.



Da Spricht einer der mal wieder Keinen Plan davon hat was er sagt... ich zock 5 tage inner woche nur mit nem Inet stick und habe ne bessere Inet leitung wie manch andere... 
So sticks schaffen bis zu 7000er leitung ! 

zum TE Ich kann inet sticks im Zug aber net empfehlen da du andauernt verbindungs abbrüche hast


----------



## Cold Play (11. Juli 2010)

@ te falls du mit nem ICE fährst brauchst du am lap top nur w-lan da die bahn internet umsonst anbietet. die stärke der leitung kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen.

zum stick insgesamt: die meisten laufen in bevölkerten gebieten mit einer 7k leitung. es gibt einige weiße flecken (die heißen wirklich so) wo gar kein internet verfügbar ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist leider kein alzu gutes bild zeigt aber was ich meine.

zum geburtsdatum: geh auf battle.net und nutze den supportlink beschreibe dein problem und bereite dich darauf vor eine kopie von deinem perso hinschicken zu müssen.


----------



## Engelsblutt (11. Juli 2010)

Hi es gibt ein stick den bekomste bei sarturn der kosatet aber 239 euro aberrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....du kanst dir für 15 oder 30 euro ne flat laden und er hat ne glassfarser antene zur versterkung da haste ne latenz von 78 bis 84 der kumpel geht damit icc ohne probleme


----------



## X-orzist (11. Juli 2010)

eine zeitlang habe ich auch wow über einen usb - stick für mobile datendienste gespielt.

mein fazit ( es war an einem stationärem rechner )

- questen, farmen und 5 mann - ini´s sind bedingt machbar
- schlachtzüge ( 10mann ) grenzwertig wenn man als DD mitgeht - als tank / heiler würd ich es nicht machen
- schlachtzüge ( 25mann ) ... nicht machbar

latenz:

zw. 300 und 3000 ms

dc´s oder standbilder:

wochentag´s bis ca. 16 uhr war es in den meißten fällen okay ... je später es aber wurde so ab 18 - 19 uhr namen die dc zu und die latenz ging massiv hinauf. an wochenenden kam ich in seltenen fällen auf eine latenz von unter 1000 ms.

wenn du nun aber auch noch "in bewegung" bist mit dem stick ( z.b. im zug / auto etc. ) dürfte sich die verbindungsqualität zu den wow - servern noch weiter verschlechtern, sodass du mit noch mehr dc´s rechnen musst.

als vergleich:

vodafone handy: 100 % signalstärke bei mir

usb - stick (ebenfalls vodafone) zeigt mir am gleichen ort nur eine signalstärke von 29 - 33 % an


einen UMTS - Stick mit anschluss für eine zusätzliche "antenne" findest du z.b.

http://www.antennendiscount24.de/epages/61821063.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61821063/Products/MS-HX-B002


----------



## Avek (11. Juli 2010)

Hm schon krass wie sich Leute extra nen Stick holen wollen, nur um WoW suchten zu können.

Mensch nimm dir doch nen Buch mit oder Zeitschriften...


----------



## HansiHansenHans (11. Juli 2010)

spätestens wenn du durch nen Tunnel fährste gehst de heulen.


----------



## Occasus (11. Juli 2010)

Shalania schrieb:


> Da Spricht einer der mal wieder Keinen Plan davon hat was er sagt... ich zock 5 tage inner woche nur mit nem Inet stick und habe ne bessere Inet leitung wie manch andere...
> So sticks schaffen bis zu 7000er leitung !
> 
> zum TE Ich kann inet sticks im Zug aber net empfehlen da du andauernt verbindungs abbrüche hast



Und trotzdem hast du eine Latenz von über 200. Da kannst du auch eine 32579325er Leitung mitm Stick haben.


----------



## M18 (12. Juli 2010)

Engelsblutt schrieb:


> Hi es gibt ein stick den bekomste bei sarturn der kosatet aber 239 euro aberrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....du kanst dir für 15 oder 30 euro ne flat laden und er hat ne glassfarser antene zur versterkung da haste ne latenz von 78 bis 84 der kumpel geht damit icc ohne probleme



omg^^

Ich bin derzeit beruflich auch mehrere Monate nicht bei mir Zuhause und spiel deshalb unter der Woche über UMTS, weil ich keinen DSL Anschluss in die 2. Wohnung legen lassen will.

Nutzen tu ich das Tethering meines iPhones (Modem Nutzung S) mit dem Telekom Complete 240 Tarif.

Ich behaupte mal, dass du im Zug nicht glücklich wirst, weil grade die Latenzen mit der Auslastung und vor allem Entfernung zum nächsten Sendemast zusammenhängen. Da der Zug sich wohl idR bewegen wird^^, wirste hier sehr schwankende Werte haben. Zudem kommen bei Zugstrecken die weißen Flecken und viele Tunnels dazu, was ein stabiles spielen auch zum questen / dailies fast unmöglich machen dürfte. Falls es ein ICE ist, solltest da eher schaun das Zug WLAN zu nutzen und damit mal testen (hab selbst damit noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht)

Ansonsten zu UMTS allgemein stationär, weil hier wieder n haufen blabla steht.

Wie gsagt spiel ich es darüber derzeit (Resto Schami) und zwar auch im 25er hero Raid. - Wie man sieht auch recht erfolgreich. Es ist dennoch nicht so wie bei festem DSL. 200-400er Latenz hat man nunmal und muss damit zurecht kommen. Sprich wenn du mit guter Leitung bei AOE Effekten oder sonstigen Move aufgaben schon rel. knapp dem Tod nur entkommst, wirste bei UMTS tot sein. Beispiel mal Sindragosa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es ist auf jeden Fall ne mögliche Alternative, aber hängt eben stark von Position, Hardware usw. ab


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Juli 2010)

Raydev schrieb:


> PS: Hab im offiziellen Forum weil ich nie lust hatte meinen Geburtsag einzugeben iwas eingegeben und bin nun minderjährig und kann nichts mehr schreiben, kann mir wer sagen, wie ich das wieder ändern kann xD?
> 
> 
> mfg


wow forum cookies löschen

udn schau vorher ob hsdpa umts verfügbar ist, ohne hsdpa kanstn das eigentlich vergessen


----------



## Raydev (12. Juli 2010)

Also ich fahre denke ich auf jeden Fall im ICE, und das i-net ist dort vollkommen kostenlos? (fahre 1. klasse)
Dann wäre das natürlich optimal^^


----------



## Malassus (12. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mal ne ganze Zeit über nen t-online stick gezockt und muss sagen das dass ohne weiteres ging. Wie das allerdings im ICE ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Legendofz (12. Juli 2010)

Hatte nen 1und 1 Stick, den darf man 3 Monate kostenlos testen. Nach 2 Logins hab ich gekündigt. USB-Stick kannste vergessen


----------



## Karadul (12. Juli 2010)

Seit einigen tagen muss ich leider mit Stick Wow zocken.

Latenz ist ab 300 bis 5500!

Hero inis laufen einigermassen, solange man in einem 10er schlachtzug ist, ist latenz sofort rot und ab 700 bis 5500!

Wenn du auf einiges verzichten kannst nur zu, aber empfehlen würde ich den stick niemandem!


----------



## olOlOlo (12. Juli 2010)

Hab den Prepaid stick von 02 in ner Fränkischen Großstadt^^
'Naja du hast halt HSDPA2 verbindung je nach Netz mit bis zum 6800kbs/s zum lvln oder für ini reicht das locker aber größere Raids kannst vergessen.
Lagt zu arg als low lvl heal grad noch ok und in HC ini als Tank.
Da is n dsl 2000 standleitung viel besser aber zur not is ok und kosten sind gering du lädst den stick an jeder Tankstelle auf dann kannst du wählen zwischen Flatrate 25&#8364; im monat 3,50&#8364; am tag oder 9cent die minute wenn du on bist. ich hab immer flat weil am günstigsten kommt.
Stick kost so 33&#8364; + 5 Tage free testen glaub ich.


----------



## Progamer13332 (12. Juli 2010)

naja inet per stick im zug geht meisst sehr schlecht, man hat ja auch keine gute handyverbindung im zug und wenn nen tunnel kommt is die erstmal ganz weg ^^


----------



## Soulii (12. Juli 2010)

zeig mir den ice wo du nen sitzplatz bekommst an dem man nen latop aufbauen kann und mal in ruhe wow anzumachen. kannste knicken.
stick kannst du genauso knicken, es ist immernoch nen himmelweiter unterschied, ob du um garten mit nem stick sitzt oder in nem ice.
meine ganzen kollegen hier fluchen eh jede woche wenn die zug fahren müssen und die sind sogar mit richtigen umts karten bestückt.

daher zug -> entspannend mal in wow reinschauen = no way


----------



## ruebezal (12. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab auch Inet per USB Wirelesstick und das funzt ganz gut. Latenz so zwischen 180 und 300 ms. Questen und leveln, Hero Inis gehen sehr gut und 10er Raids laufen auch gut. Schwerer wirds im 25er...
Im Zug könnt ich mir aber vordtellen dass es immer mal wieder zu Verbindungsabbrüchen etc kommen kann.

Ach ja, ich komme aus der Schweiz und hab mein Inet von irgend nem Nachbarn. ;-))


MfG
Rübe


----------



## Milkoh (12. Juli 2010)

Ich bin beruflich öfter mal mit dem ICE nach Berlin unterwegs, oder in den Süden.  An ein flüssiges Spielen im Zug ist nicht zu denken. Du hast alle paar Minuten einen Disco, teilweise auch längere Strecken wo kein Empfang ist. 

Stationär (also nicht im Zug) hängt es davon ab wie hoch Deine Latenz ist. Es kann von: Geht recht passabel , bis hin zu, Geht gar nicht , reichen.

Alternativ im ICE: Im ICE gibt es eine WLAN Hotspot von der Telekom, allerdings nicht auf allen Strecken (vorher prüfen). Es gibt Tarife (gerade ältere wie Call & Suf Komfort) die eine T-Kom Hotspot Flat includiert haben (auch mal prüfen). Ansonsten kostet die Nutzung Geld (Ausnahme erste Klasse). 

Wichtiger Tipp: Fahrkarten nicht übers Internet kaufen sondern möglichst frühzeitig beim Schalter am Bahnhof, dann einen Platz reservieren im Business Bereich. Nur dort hat man recht guten Empfang. 
Dort könnte evtl. ein UMTS Stick besser funktionieren, wobei die Discos bleiben. 

Fazit: Beides versucht (Bekannter UMTS im Zug, ich WLAN) beides war nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend, da die WLAN Verbindung nicht auf allen Strecken verfügbar ist. 

Milkoh


----------



## AoC.Virtus (12. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> <br />Kauf dir RL<br />


<br /><br /><br />

wie recht Du hast !
wer sich echt gedanken macht, wie man ins Inet kommt, nur wegen eine Zugfahrt, dem sollte der pc weggenommen werden... SORRY. aber kauf dir echt mal RealLife !


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Juli 2010)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> <br /><br /><br />
> 
> *wie recht Du hast !*



Ich weis! ich bin Gott!


----------



## AoC.Virtus (12. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich weis! ich bin Gott!



ahja...... ok,

Dann schalt endlich die ****** wärme ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 25 grad tuns auch


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Juli 2010)

@TE ich kann dich beruhigen, bei solchen Fragen wird dir eher bei uns im Technikforum als im WoW-Forum geholfen. Dort sind alles so möchtergern-profis, die wenn man se fragt was bei ner Grafikkarte wichtig ist sagen min. 1024Mb Speicher!!!! 

unabhängig davon würde ich mich ebenfalls erkundigen ob WLAN auf deiner Strecke verfügbar ist. Da du sowieso 1. Klasse reist dürftest du dann ne gescheide Verbindung bekommen, erkundige dich aber besser nochmal insgesammt wie das funktioniert.

@Virtus, ja - 25° wären toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (12. Juli 2010)

wollt gerade fragen, was hat der speicher mit der leistung der graka zu tun.... aber sollte erst fertig lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Blut und Donner
war gerade mal im WOW forum..... ja hattes es mal gespielt.... spiele aber jetzt andere nette sachen.... Schiessspiele usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, da unten hat sich ja gar nichts geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

